# Towing Mirrors - Compatible / OEM Replacements



## alombard (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi Folks,

Long time lurker first time poster. 

We took out our Atlas (V6 towing package) for our first real camping trip this past weekend with our travel trailer (3600 lbs) and I'm happy to report that the Atlas performed extremely well. 


We had purchased dometic "aero" clip on mirrors which (passenger side) managed to come off twice on one trip no matter how well they were fastened down. 

I'm looking for suggestions on replacement tow mirrors like you see for trucks or really good quality (the aeros were supposed to be!) clip on mirrors for our multi week trip in a month. I don't want to travel that distance "blind"!

Thanks,

Andrew

PS - Aside from an oil change - should we ask the dealer to do anything specific prior to the trip (will take the car in for a service / oil change before that trip which will be about 4500K + total).


----------



## alombard (Apr 24, 2019)

If anyone is curious these are the mirrors which don't work well with the Atlas. Hopefully this can save someone the aggravation. 

Dometic DM-1899 Milenco Aero3 Towing Mirror (Single) https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01DJ4AGUC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_RqAWCbCNJGYKC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

Did you find other mirrors? Or are you still searching. We have a camping trip coming up and am also thinking to get some clip ons but not sure which ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alombard (Apr 24, 2019)

chjud said:


> Did you find other mirrors? Or are you still searching. We have a camping trip coming up and am also thinking to get some clip ons but not sure which ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We did! Found some great ones at Canadian Tire. Almost finished two weeks of towing with these guys and haven’t had to adjust them once. 

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/ratchet-lock-universal-towing-mirror-0362578p.html#srp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

alombard said:


> We did! Found some great ones at Canadian Tire. Almost finished two weeks of towing with these guys and haven’t had to adjust them once.
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/ratchet-lock-universal-towing-mirror-0362578p.html#srp
> 
> ...


Thank you - you just made my decision easy. Will buy them this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

First using this weekend - Will report back on the following:

Fit System 3891 Deluxe Universal Clip-on Trailer Towing Mirror https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AJH1HK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_rtE-CbT978CAF











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpd (Mar 2, 2021)

tbgti said:


> First using this weekend - Will report back on the following:
> 
> Fit System 3891 Deluxe Universal Clip-on Trailer Towing Mirror https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AJH1HK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_rtE-CbT978CAF
> 
> ...


How did these ones turn out for you?


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Used once. PITA to install. Didn’t actually see (no pun intended) that big of a difference in what I was able to see or not see. Our trailer was about 23’ long - I ended up just towing without any additional mirrors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimus prime (Dec 30, 2002)

tbgti said:


> First using this weekend - Will report back on the following:
> 
> Fit System 3891 Deluxe Universal Clip-on Trailer Towing Mirror https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AJH1HK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_rtE-CbT978CAF
> 
> ...


Found them at O'Reilly Auto Parts. Once you set the end hooks and straps in place, it was quite easy to attached and secure. I will say that the strap on the narrow (outer side) of the mirror likes to wander. I solved this with a reusable zip tie by ONE-TIE to anchor it to the inner side strap.

We'll see how the mirrors hold up to a week in yellow stone. I've used the Camco clamp on towing mirror. It was hot garbage. This K Source mirror is already 100% better in fit and security.

I do expect vibration while at highway speeds but that is the only limitation I see so far.


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

check out etrailer.com, got some for a truck I had and the fit "over" the stock mirror and were model specific. There may be something for Atlas


----------

